# Hogfest at catawba tonight 3-15-13



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

Went out with silent bob tonight and put a hurt on the pigs between catawba and south bass found some clear water and lots of suspended fish. Biggest was 13lbs.32" smallest 5.12lbs. 70.8lbs total. Lights out was on fire 70-80 back 1.2mph husky n reefs, fished from 4-6:30pm. There was a 14ft BOAT out there also jigging who limited out also on swedish pimples (al males) lake was like glass.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Bass ackwards nice fish you ar ethe only one to have posted a catch this month had some buddies on the reefs yesterday skunked was the word of the day way to go hopefully i'll get my boat soooooooon and i'll be able to start fishing i hope.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Speechless


----------



## Leschamp19 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice fellas ! Can't wait to join ya !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Breaking the ice so to speak. Nice fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

jealous and like button! nice job!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice job guys,you just started the fire!!:B


----------



## carpetman (Mar 19, 2012)

nice work bro!!!!


----------



## ShortHanded (Apr 16, 2012)

Sweet, way to go!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Big fish on a flat lake, gotta luv that. Congrats


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like those fish may have hung around in that area all winter. That is right where we put a hurt on them last fall

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, way to go guys!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Now that's what i like to see at this time of the year hell of a good job


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome job buddy that is the best news ive heard in about 4 months .Fish Strong BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

THanks for the report, and great effort,catch of those hogeyes. Great JOB.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

awesome fish !! good job on getting out ... I dont understand why you are not smiling ??? i wouldve had a grin from ear to ear


----------



## mluke (Jun 6, 2009)

Dang ...they're so big they look fake!! haha Great job and really nice pics!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

sweet deal dude! them ne scared me into going today(saturday). so maybe next wknd we can get out.


----------



## glowgetter (Mar 13, 2007)

nice job . those are some pigs


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

When dogboy gets out of bed I'm going too! I know he's apprehensive about going, but said he'd go just the same. Can't wait to get my line wet! E haaaaa! I smell a:B...


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Great job!! I wanted to go but that 4 letter word stopped me. The 4 letter word this time was work not wife Great job and will be out with in the next 2 weeks hopefully. Just need to finish hooking up the new VHF and change my plugs


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice job in finding some clean water and the piggies! Very nice feessshhhh.

Way to get the stink out of there for me.

See you next week!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks...I needed that.


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

great job guys!!!!

dale


----------



## DEAD_EYE (Feb 17, 2013)

All I can say is nice job and I'm jealous!!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

mluke said:


> Dang ...they're so big they look fake!! haha Great job and really nice pics!


Mike They Look Like little Tuna's ?????


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

I love it when the lake lays down like that and you get on the big fish. Thanks for the report. It definately added a little fuel to our decision to go tomorrow and take the NE wind and cold punishment for a while. 
Wish we could have been there as well!

Sundance on 79


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Way to get me motivated. Nice fish. Give me incentive to quickly finish my winter projects.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice fish guys gotta love lights out that's been my favorite lure 2 years running now help us place in a tourney last year .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

wow wow!!! cant wait!! putting in at catawba next sat!!!! lights out and glass purp perch always get the nod first!!!! great fish man!!!:T:T:T


----------



## swift current (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats guys, just think about the future those fish could provide and don't become to dont become to hoggish if you know what I mean.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Way to get em... I'm jealous! I bet this gets some guys on the water tomorrow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Jealous also ! I might have had a chance to go but mayhem struck again :Banane13:


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

swift current said:


> Congrats guys, just think about the future those fish could provide and don't become to dont become to hoggish if you know what I mean.




We know what you mean. This thread is not the place for you to decide that. I see your new here. This subject will cause you a lot of grief. The ODNR has a 4 fish limit this time of year. Male or female. If someone chooses to keep there allowable limit good for them. Its not your place to tell them its the wrong thing to do.
You will not make any friends here crashing someones thread about some awsome fish for the fryer.

Those guys did great finding fish in cold muddy water. Congrats to them.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

swift current said:


> Congrats guys, just think about the future those fish could provide and don't become to dont become to hoggish if you know what I mean.


Nice 1st post!! Hope you stick around a while, we could really use someone with your knowledge around here!!

Bassackwards, great report and a job well done.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice job !! Those pictures are really making me crazy now !!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Thos efish look great, Taste even better battered.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

eyedreamn said:


> We know what you mean. This thread is not the place for you to decide that. I see your new here. This subject will cause you a lot of grief. The ODNR has a 4 fish limit this time of year. Male or female. If someone chooses to keep there allowable limit good for them. Its not your place to tell them its the wrong thing to do.
> You wouldn't make any friends here crashing someone great thread about some awsome fish for the fryer.
> 
> Those guys did great finding fish in cold muddy water. Congrats to them.


Very well said Eyedreamn.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Within one week after spawning, a new egg sac is formed for next year. If there was a real problem with walleye recruitment, new regulations would happen. Years ago there were no limits on catch amounts and time periods and the walleyes survived well enough. Trying to put a guilt trip on someone following the regulations is imposing your personal feelings on them. If you want a guilt trip, remember the USA imports from foreign nations three trillion dollars of seafood annually and if you do not want to keep and clean your catch give them to your neighbors.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

jimski2 said:


> Within one week after spawning, a new egg sac is formed for next year. If there was a real problem with walleye recruitment, new regulations would happen. Years ago there were no limits on catch amounts and time periods and the walleyes survived well enough. Trying to put a guilt trip on someone following the regulations is imposing your personal feelings on them. If you want a guilt trip, remember the USA imports from foreign nations three trillion dollars of seafood annually and if you do not want to keep and clean your catch give them to your neighbors.


Amen Brother,,, Thumbs up...


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

swift current said:


> Congrats guys, just think about the future those fish could provide and don't become to dont become to hoggish if you know what I mean.


The same females you kept last summer and fall will not spawn this spring either so there's no difference. If its within the ODNR regs then have at it. Again great limit of fish guys!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

LMAO....... amazing how quick a thread get's stomped on.... great catch bassakward's.. and thank's for the post. JON


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

ReelTimeWes said:


> The same females you kept last summer and fall will not spawn this spring either so there's no difference. If its within the ODNR regs then have at it. Again great limit of fish guys!


But they don't spawn in the summer or fall so it is ok to keep them then. Lmao. Someone always has something to say. Love seeing the post great job guys. Got my blood flowing even more.
Adam 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Well done, Sir.

Youda man!


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice fish can't wait get up there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW! And to think I almost bought a new boat this winter. Those are beautiful fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chiefrocka (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the report, looks like one hell of a day on the big pond. Those fish have been in that area since the fall. Soon as this nasty wind lays down, we'll be out. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

